
An Insider's Unvarnished Take on Facebook's Ad Business - jgalt212
http://adexchanger.com/platforms/chaos-monkeys-author-garcia-martinez-insiders-unvarnished-take-facebooks-ad-business/
======
jgalt212
If FBX is shutting down, does this mean you can no longer re-target on FB?

~~~
kristianc
You can retarget, but through Dynamic Ads and Custom Audiences. It means that
you can't do programmatic or through third party adtech platforms.

